# potty training



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone got hints for potty training? My son just turned three years old in May and he is not interested in using the potty. My daughter was interested in the potty and she was trained by 2 1/2 but no luck with my son. I have rewarded him with treats (candy, stickers, etc) when he sits on the potty and I let him pick out the treat but he doesn’t seem to care. We have been at home for the last few days to practice but he is peeing more in his pants than the toilet and he doesn’t care if his pants are wet. He was making more progress with the potty in the beginning of the week but stopped yesterday. He has urinated and pooped on the floor this morning and doesn’t care. I thought that if I took his clothes off that he would be more aware of his body but no luck. I don’t want this to be a power struggle for us but he is driving me crazy! I keep stepping in pee!


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks! I just need to remember that potty training is just a stage like everything else in raising children and this stage will be replaced with something different.
I am just getting pressure from other people that he really needs be using the toilet. I would have kept him in diapers longer because I am not sure if he is really mature enough yet for potty training. I hope that i am not setting him up for failure......

My husband has been modeling for him and we have tried the cheerio method but nothing is sticking yet with him. i am sure it will take time....I am sure he wont be in diapers forever. 
Thanks for letting me vent! My mom and friends are getting tired of potty talk!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Every kiddo is different sweetpea. (3 boys) Our 1st potty trained about 2 1/2. Our 2nd didn't potty train till around 3 1/2. Our 3rd is starting to potty train now and he's not even 2. 

Just don't pressure him, scold or make it a big deal. He'll start when he's ready.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

My youngest son was 3 1/2...and I was at my wits end! I did a potty chart and when he earned enough stickers, I took him to Chuck-E-Cheese...that worked better for him than a reward each time he went. I also told him they didn't make diapers for four year olds so we needed to stop using diapers before he turned four...ummm, probably won't win any parenting awards for that one but it did seem to get his attention!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Ex and I used to joke about the fact that both of our children were potty trained at the same time.

My son was 5. We began working on it at 2. He is on the autism spectrum. In the scheme of things we were lucky. We know folks with 12 year olds that aren't trained. As mommy22 pointed out, I did a lot of modeling. Made a game out of it. Tinkle games? What kid can resist?

Our daughter was intrigued by default and wanted in on the potty action too. She was fully potty trained by 19 months. We were shocked.


----------

